# VOIP > Software Reviews >  Asterik IP-PBX Statistics (SIP/IAX2 protocols)

## mojiro

*Asterik IP-PBX Statistics (SIP/IAX2 protocols)*
http://forums.cacti.net/viewtopic.php?p=111317

_We at ITConnection.ru are happy to post this Cacti script for Asterisk IP-PBX statistics. It's based on Python, works over AMI connection and provides cute and comprehensive graphs like this:_









_We are open for any change requests or follow-up discussions, please give us feedback by replying to this post!

Have a nice time with Asterisk, the world's most advanced open-source telephony platform!

Cheers!_

*Download Link:*
http://forums.cacti.net/download.php?id=10458

----------


## xrg

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Το munin είχε τέτοιο support εδώ και καιρό νομίζω! Άντε μπράβο στα παιδιά!

Το ΠΑΡΑ πολύ ενδιαφέρον θα ήταν να έχουμε συνολικά στατιστικά τέτοιου είδους από όλο το δίκτυο!

Ακα stats από τους Openser...hhhmmmmmm  ::  Γενικά στατιστικά εννοώ όχι λεπτομέρειες του ποιος με ποιον μιλάει και τέτοια... απλά stats, Πόσοι μιλάνε ανά πάσα στιγμή. Μέση διάρκεια συνομιλιών, κτλ
Όλα αυτά θα μπορούσαν να μπουν στο voip.awmn

θεωρώ ότι είναι ωραία ιδέα! who?  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

This will do the job?  ::  
http://www.openser.org/mos/view/News/Ne ... ts-Module/

----------


## xrg

SNMP...

.. ο κοινός παρονομαστής..

----------


## paravoid

> SNMP...
> 
> .. ο κοινός παρονομαστής..


Εγώ πάντως κατήργησα οτιδήποτε SNMP σε διάφορα setups μου για χάρη του munin.

Και είμαι πανευτυχής που γλύτωσα!

----------

